# I need opinions please!



## Michaela (Nov 12, 2012)

Hello all! Could you tell me if you know for sure the sex or type or both for my chicks?
The first 4 chicks are to weeks old today and are supposed to be all females:

These are supposed to be production red females

















The next 2 are supposed to be Australorps.

















The next 4 are my barred rocks 7 weeks old. They were supposed to by 3 females and 1 Roo but I think I have 2 Roo's:

This is Moby chic which is the 1st Roo









This is Charley which was supposed a female but I think is a Roo but his comb is different?!?








This is Faith which is supposed to be a girl








And this is Rosie...i couldn't get a good pick of her









Please let me know if I am right or wrong on their Breeds & sexes. Thanks!!


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Okay, let's start with the chicks. The first two that you are calling production reds I assume are red stars or sex links. They are able to be sexed by color at hatch and I see nothing to suggest that they are anything but female. The Australorps are simply too young to be sexed. Around 4 to 6 weeks old the secondary sex characteristics will start to show up and it'll be easier to sex them at that age.

I'm not real good on sexing the barred rocks. I _believe_ you are right on Moby, but not so sure you are right on Charley. Again, I don't know the breed well, so I can only tell you what little I do know. First off, barred rocks are one of the few breeds that can be sexed (by an inexperienced person) as very young chicks. Supposedly the males will have a much larger white spot on their heads than the females, but now yours are past that stage. Secondly, in the BRs you'll notice the females have much clearer white and black lines; in the males the lines are more...blurred. Also, keep in mind that being a single comb breed the combs on the BRs look huge even at a young age; so it's not a good indicator of gender.

Hope this helps, a little.


----------



## Remington870 (Nov 13, 2012)

When I first got my 5 barred rocks they were suppose to all be female, but between 2-4 weeks. we noticed one was gray and white and the other 4 were black and white. We weren't sure what the difference was at the time. But the gray one turned out to be male. Not really sure if this helped but that's my experience.


----------

